
Here’s How That Tablet on the Table at Your Restaurant Is Hurting Your Waiter - venturis_voice
https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/ziosk-presto-tabletop-tablet-restaurant-rating-servers
======
jaxn
These systems are the kind of thing people with no management experience
build. And they don't get good results.

It is more important to coax the best performance possible from the team on
the floor this week than to schedule the best of who's left next week. By more
important, I mean it has a bigger impact on the business's bottom line and a
bigger impact on the guest experience.

~~~
venturis_voice
Absolutely, I think in this situation less data on your employees is a good
thing. Somebody's whim can determine a person's future. Very dark.

